# 7. Schaeferwerk-MTB-Marathon - 20. Mai 2012



## knarfyleo (6. März 2012)

*7. Schaeferwerk-MTB-Marathon - 20. Mai 2012 in Dassel Solling*

Auch dieses Jahr findet wieder das MTB-Rennen in Dassel statt, diesmal als Marathon mit berührungslose Chip-Zeitnahme für alle Teilnehmer. Ergebnisausdruck mit    Zwischenzeiten sofort im Ziel und online im Internet. Ergebnisse und    Urkundendruck im Internet. Die Plätze 1-3 aller Klassen erhalten eine    Urkunde, einen *Design-Pokal* und ein Präsent. Die Gesamtsieger der    Strecken werden gesondert ausgezeichnet. Getränkeversorgung in jeder    Runde und im Ziel. Duschen, Umkleiden, MTB Waschplatz im Zielbereich.
Unser Rennen gehört auch zur Challenge4MTB-Serie www.challenge4mtb.de
 im Rahmen des Sollinglauf-Wochenendes des Dasseler SC 
Anmeldung unter www.sollinglauf.de


----------



## manuel e. (6. März 2012)

und wieder einmal ein rennen welches mit dem harzer mtb cup kollidiert.

schade, gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (18. März 2012)

Sorry, aber wir sind an das Sollinglauf-Wochenende gebunden.
Der Sollinglauf ist ein Teil des Südniedersachsen-Cups.


----------



## knarfyleo (20. März 2012)

Seit dem Wochenende ist die Online-Anmeldung freigeschaltet 
Also schön anmelden unter www.sollinglauf.de 
Hier nocheinmal die Ausschreibung: http://www.sollinglauf.de/aus_mtb-cup.html


----------



## Matthes007 (20. März 2012)

Da ist ja schön das Euer Rennen auch dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet.
Ich war schon ein paar mal dabei und muß sagen: immer wieder eine top organisierte Veranstaltung und ein klasse Kurs obenrdrein.
Unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## knarfyleo (22. März 2012)

Nun der Flyer zum Rennen:


----------



## knarfyleo (26. März 2012)

Wir haben die Strecke an einer Stelle geändert und verlängert (ca.4,5km), dort wo es sonst auf Schotter stur geradeaus hoch ging, biegen wir jetzt rechts ab...welliges Profil, dann über einen Wurzeltrail, bevor es den steilen Teufelsberg hoch geht  , ein flaches Stück zur Erholung, dann ein Wurzeltrail zur alten Strecke mit der langen Abfahrt und zur Himmelsleiter und über die Kamm-Abfahrt zurück zum Start/Ziel.


----------



## Domme02 (26. März 2012)

hört sich gut an...ich glaube ich schaue mal vorbei, dieses jahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2012)

baut ruhig schön viele wurzeltrails ein.
mit den großen rädern fliegt man das regelrecht drüber weg.


----------



## ktmdriver (27. März 2012)

hört sich doch echt klasse an, Wurzeltrails,Teufelsberg, Himmelsleiter, sollte doch auch mit kleinen Räder zu schaffen sein ;-)


----------



## knarfyleo (29. März 2012)

Gestern bin ich die Rennstrecke 2x abgefahren, schön trocken und gut zu fahren. Die Himmelsleiter ist auch besser zu fahren als die Jahre davor! Es wird noch versucht sie zu verbreitern, damit man evtl. Auch überholen kann. Die beiden Wurzeltrails sind Spitze...etwas für Fullys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost298 (30. März 2012)

Flowige Wurzeltrails sind toll  besser als Abschnitte mit vielen losen Ästen!


----------



## ktmdriver (4. April 2012)

fahrt ihr heute wieder die strecke??


----------



## knarfyleo (6. April 2012)

Sorry, zu spät gelesen!
Wir fahren evtl. am MI 11.04. wieder die Strecke.
Wir diskutieren noch über einen Wurzeltrail...
Gruß
Oely


----------



## knarfyleo (11. April 2012)

In der Ausschreibung fehlt die Angabe der Höhenmeter, es sind 360hm pro Runde.
Im Flyer ist die Höhenmeterangabe und Höhenprofil vorhanden.


----------



## kafri (15. April 2012)

War gestern beim kyffhäuser Bergrennen habe einige Starter getroffen die in Dassel starten möchten.


----------



## ohnebremse (18. April 2012)

Bin dabei.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (6. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie funktioniert die Teilnehmerliste nicht. Kann das mal jemand beheben


----------



## knarfyleo (8. Mai 2012)

Natürlich !
Ist in Arbeit


----------



## uwero (8. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## knarfyleo (11. Mai 2012)

Moin,
die Startliste ist jetzt online!

Es melden sich mal wieder alle auf den letzten Drücker an...wie jedes Jahr 

Gruß
Oely


----------



## TIGERBEAT (11. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt auch einen Fehler auf der Anmeldeseite sehe ich gerade.

Wenn man links auf Anmeldung klickt und dann darunter auf Mountainbike, kommt die Anmeldung von 2011.

Klickt man auf Anmeldung und dann rechts auf 2. Mountainbike, kommt man zur 2012 Anmeldung!


----------



## NoBrakeR (11. Mai 2012)

Stimmt. Das ist im Menü falsch verknüpft. Danke für den Hinweis.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## NoBrakeR (12. Mai 2012)

Der Link zur Anmeldung aus dem Menü heraus funktioniert jetzt. Evtl. muss man noch einmal die "Aktualisieren" Funktion des Browsers aufrufen.


----------



## bikerace (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gehört, Velo Sport Göttingen ist mit einem Repräsentationsstand während der Veranstaltung vor Ort?


----------



## knarfyleo (15. Mai 2012)

Alle Hindernisse sind entfernt!!
Wenn es kein Dauerregen mehr gibt, wird die Strecke so schnell wie letztes Jahr


----------



## knarfyleo (15. Mai 2012)

Es gibt viele Preise für die plazierten aber auch eine Tombola für jeden Starter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (15. Mai 2012)

Wieviele Starter hattet ihr im letzten Jahr.
Laut Ausschreibung haben sich ja noch nicht viel angemeldet.


----------



## NoBrakeR (15. Mai 2012)

Aktuell zeigt die Teilnehmerliste 73 Meldungen inklusive der noch nicht freigeschalteten. Letztes Jahr waren es ca. 100 Starter. Das sieht doch bis jetzt sehr gut aus.


----------



## kafri (16. Mai 2012)

Gibt es auch wieder die Tombola mit dem Einbecker Bier?


----------



## ktmdriver (16. Mai 2012)

wenn nicht aus der Tombola, 
dann holst du dir ein schönes Einbecker aus der Bierbude


----------



## Rumas (17. Mai 2012)

Wie viele Höhenmeter hat eine Runde?


----------



## NoBrakeR (17. Mai 2012)

14 km, 360 Höhenmeter pro Runde


----------



## kafri (17. Mai 2012)

Bin heute einen Teil Eurer Strecke gefahren und finde sie toll.


----------



## Rumas (17. Mai 2012)

NoBrakeR schrieb:


> 14 km, 360 Höhenmeter pro Runde



mmh, das klingt doch gut. Dann werde ich Sonntag mal wieder in den Solling fahren... soll ja auch schön warm werden. Jetzt muss nur noch die Strecke trocken sein.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (20. Mai 2012)

Leider hat mich mein Wecker im Stich gelassen  9:00Uhr war dann ein bischen spät zum losfahren 

Ich hoffe alle haben Spass gehabt bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (22. Mai 2012)

Hier der Link zu den Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/100122666076814076101/7SchaeferwerkMTBMarathonDassel2012
danke Ralph


----------



## Snakeskin (22. Mai 2012)

Tolle Bilder. Wäre nur schön gewesen, wenn der Fotograph sich mit der Kamera auskennen würde.
Der Hintergrund ist scharf, das Motiv verschwommen


----------



## NoBrakeR (22. Mai 2012)

Ihr seid zu schnell gefahren. Da kam die Kamera nicht mehr mit .

Es gibt in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr Fotos. Von Leuten, die sich mit der Kamera auskennen.


----------



## knarfyleo (30. Mai 2012)

Sehr guter Artikel über unser Rennen: http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/2012/05/25/eberhard-fahrt-beim-schaferwerke-mtb-marathon-auf-das-podest/


----------



## NoBrakeR (3. Juni 2012)

Fotos Teil 2:
https://picasaweb.google.com/100122666076814076101/7SchaeferwerkMTBMarathonDassel2012Teil2#


----------

